# Brandtii



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

This is just after I moved him to a new tank...Best fins I have ever seen on a brandtii.


----------



## lightning2004 (Jun 25, 2005)

very beautiful..his top fin is incrediable..


----------



## fung88 (Feb 3, 2005)

HOLY that is such a HIGH FIN thats crazy... Very nice brandti. Hows his temperment!


----------



## EZmoney (May 13, 2004)

The top fin is huge!








The gravel seems to give the Brandtii a nice sparkle too.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Pretty damn good pic indeed assman.

Coloration on him looks damn nice as well


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

nice brandtii, is that the 10 incher?


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

He is a great fish. No flash used on the picture and he was moved to a new tank about an hour before the picture so he is a little stressed. I think his fins are the best of any brandtii I have ever seen. 
His temperment is very aggressive. The only fish I have ever had where I need to watch when feeding. He will break the surface when I feed. He watches the food from outside the tank and when I lift the lid...he will attack the surface when the food is droped.

He is a great fish.


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

flawlesss


----------



## lightning2004 (Jun 25, 2005)

did you grow him when he was small or did you buy him big like that?


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

I have had him for over a year and a half.

I dont know anyone that has a large Serrasalmus that grew them. They just dont grow to max size in captivity. Until I am proven wrong....I will continue to believe that. You can grow a brandtii to 7" or 8" in captivity....any larger than that...I think it has to be wild caught.


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

great look'n Brandtii i must say. That action at feeding time must be great when you have company over, wish more piranhas could perform that way. sounds and looks like a keeper forsure.


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

My compliments for a great looking Brandtii









His fin is HUGE never seen that before


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

That's an amazing fish, Pickleboy
















View attachment 71006


I did notice some damage to his dorsal fin, however







You're not abusing him, are you? I hope you remember that little chat we had about that before...


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

that guy is sweet, and that picture doesnt even do justice to understand how big he is, great fish...


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> That's an amazing fish, Pickleboy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When I moved him he flipped out of the net onto the concrete floor. If you look close, you can see some damage to the top part of his head also. Im not sure if those fin tears are from the move or not!

But yes....I remember our talk


----------



## flash! (Aug 10, 2004)

awesome fish :nod:


----------



## Ries (Mar 20, 2004)

looks verry good,its a verry beautiful fish


----------



## HyBrid (Feb 25, 2005)

awesome fish!!


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

wow very nice GG, i love that golden tint he has


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

His anal fin has some cuts too









:rasp: Nice looking brandti.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Damn...this is a tough croud


















I actually think some of the fin damage may be old damage that just wont totally heal....but who knows. I added some melafix to his new tank so we will see.


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

Nice lookin guy, I got to see him when he was at ash's place. looks good!


----------



## STREGA (Mar 13, 2005)

where is ashe's place is it another piranha store?
thanks


----------



## oojit (Feb 24, 2005)

Sweet brandtii


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Thanks guys.

Ash is a friend that held my fish and then shipped them to me when I moved. He used to be a dealer here...and may be again some day.


----------



## STREGA (Mar 13, 2005)

I USED TO HAVE A BRANDTII,when they told me, it was one of the most aggressive fish in the serrasalmus family, but when i put it together with a gold piranha[ spilo] the brandtii got his ass kicked, so i gave it away no matter how beautiful and how colorful and how perfect his fins where.
i was looking for a badass fish, even though he was pretty though he survived in a piraya tank.for a long time but was no match for the gold spilo.
i also must disagree that serrasalmus do not grow that big in captivity,
back in the late seventies when most of you were still sucking milk i raised a 2 inch baby jet black in a 10 gallon tank to about 8 inches, believe it or not.
and i still want to know who is ASHE is he another piranha dealer?
please let me know,where is his shop.
thanks
S


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

STREGA said:


> I USED TO HAVE A BRANDTII,when they told me, it was one of the most aggressive fish in the serrasalmus family, but when i put it together with a gold piranha[ spilo] the brandtii got his ass kicked, so i gave it away no matter how beautiful and how colorful and how perfect his fins where.
> i was looking for a badass fish, even though he was pretty though he survived in a piraya tank.for a long time but was no match for the gold spilo.


If you are looking for aggressive fish...why are you into piranhas? SA cichlids are much more aggressive. And adding a brandtii and a spilo is, simply put, a juvinile thing to do. It is quite obvious you are not into fish keeping for the right reasons.



> i also must disagree that serrasalmus do not grow that big in captivity,
> back in the late seventies when most of you were still sucking milk i raised a 2 inch baby jet black in a 10 gallon tank to about 8 inches, believe it or not.


First off....I dont believe you...you probably photoshoped his size. 
Second....8" is not what I would consider big for a rhom. Brandtii max out around 11" or 12" which is why I said it would be hard to grow one this large in captivity. Rhoms max out around 24". I am yet to see anyone grow one over 10" in captivity. So dissagree all you want but your bragging about growing rhoms to 8" is 1/3 their max size...how can you consider that large? Also, I am not saying growing a large serrasalmus cant be done in captivity, just that most hobbiest dont have the patience, time or experience it would require to do so.



> and i still want to know who is ASHE is he another piranha dealer?
> please let me know,where is his shop.
> thanks
> S


Arnt you being a little pushy? I already told you who he is........*He WAS a dealer on this site and may be again in the near future*. He doesnt currently have any piranhas. He doesnt have a shop. Damn man...you want me to post a picture of him? You want his address and phone number?


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

> I USED TO HAVE A BRANDTII,when they told me, it was one of the most aggressive fish in the serrasalmus family, but when i put it together with a gold piranha[ spilo] the brandtii got his ass kicked, so i gave it away no matter how beautiful and how colorful and how perfect his fins where.
> i was looking for a badass fish, even though he was pretty though he survived in a piraya tank.for a long time but was no match for the gold spilo.


And this had to do with GG's thread How ?










> i also must disagree that serrasalmus do not grow that big in captivity,
> back in the late seventies when most of you were still sucking milk i raised a 2 inch baby jet black in a 10 gallon tank to about 8 inches, believe it or not.


Care to Share in Your "Own " Thread ? 
And for the record I dont believe it .










> and i still want to know who is ASHE is he another piranha dealer?
> please let me know,where is his shop.


Ash = Thefishcatcher.Net , which is no longer in business , he ran the business out of his basement. 
He was a seller but has since retired , although I have heard he is coming back into the game


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

Iv never seen a lager brandti, come to think of it never seen one come close..


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

nice man weird lookin to me but nice


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

MR HARLEY said:


> > and i still want to know who is ASHE is he another piranha dealer?
> > please let me know,where is his shop.
> 
> 
> ...


Now that WAS Gangster!









Assman (Cosmo is the Best!) Dont let the negative fools get to you man.

That fish is Damn Near flawless (Damn Judazzz for pointing out the flaws







)
But nonetheless, SPECTACULAR Fish


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Gordeez said:


> Assman (Cosmo is the Best!) Dont let the negative fools get to you man.
> 
> That fish is Damn Near flawless (Damn Judazzz for pointing out the flaws
> 
> ...


Thanks man...and I dont worry about the negative comments....they just wish they could see a fish this bad...let alone own one :rasp:

And yes...Judazzz is a prick


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

Beautiful brandtii :nod:


----------



## Fomoris (Mar 13, 2005)

Wow !!! I wish mine will look like him


----------



## BigChuckP (Feb 9, 2004)

Nice looking Brandti GG!








Got a full tank pic?


----------



## PuffPiff (May 23, 2005)

sweet serra son


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Damn Jeff, that fish is looking great. It just so happens you're coming here, and I have a spare tank. You know what to do.


----------



## Slim (Jan 9, 2005)

[quote name='Grosse Gurke' date='Jul 28 2005, 05:05 PM']
If you are looking for aggressive fish...why are you into piranhas? SA cichlids are much more aggressive.

Im gonna have to go ahead and sort of disagree with ya their. In my opinion most chiclids are pussies except for a few that might have some courage but still are pussies. Ive owned alot of chiclids and they are very active and they do have enourmus balls, but they are just plain out idiotic. I do like jack dempseys, and oscars, and banchei but i dont think some of them are SA- south american. They have the courage just not the teeth man thats how they are pussies.


----------



## Phtstrat (Sep 15, 2004)

Slim said:


> Im gonna have to go ahead and sort of disagree with ya their.
> [snapback]1145299[/snapback]​


Please don't try to hijack this freakin' thread!









Awesome looking fish GG, I can't believe that high fin!


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Very beautiful brandtii!


----------



## Slim (Jan 9, 2005)

Phtstrat said:


> Slim said:
> 
> 
> > Im gonna have to go ahead and sort of disagree with ya their.
> ...


What are you talking about? Its off of office space, you know the movie. Ya that one. So before you find a sense of humor dont think about posting.

And very beautiful P you have their. I think the fins look perfect.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Thanks guys...and his fins have healed so I will need to get another picture up soon so Jonas wont keep busting my balls.


----------



## remyo (Aug 26, 2004)

great brandti look,s cool


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Serrapygo said:


> Damn Jeff, that fish is looking great. It just so happens you're coming here, and I have a spare tank. You know what to do.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry Nicky...I refuse to let you stuff this guy in the 5 gallon tank with the neon castle.


----------



## Nomorewifenagginboutfish (May 7, 2003)

Grosse Gurke said:


> Serrapygo said:
> 
> 
> > Damn Jeff, that fish is looking great. It just so happens you're coming here, and I have a spare tank. You know what to do.
> ...


I just rescued the Geryi from that same tank....









Nice fishy GG!!!


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Nomorewifenagginboutfish said:


> Grosse Gurke said:
> 
> 
> > Serrapygo said:
> ...


A rubber mallet and a little Mazola is all it took to get my rhom in there now.


----------

